# That delicious, fully LOADED Whizzer on Ebay?



## Whizzerick (Mar 14, 2022)

Instantly inhaled by the market - now unavailable due to being '_ended by the seller because the item is no longer available_'. Incorrectly listed as a 1953 Pacemaker, this beauty MUST have been a dealer's demo bike? Whizzer 5'' brake, Auto Clutch, Chrome tank, tasty (McCauley? Wald?) chainguard. But more importantly, it's the very first time I see the Uber Rare 'Asco' fork, handlebar combo and - maybe - the echo pipe? (See the ad below from September 1948 American Bicyclist and note there is mention of a 'bracket', but no pic). Is this an example where, unknowingly, someone would swap the fork for the 'correct' Schwinn springer? I certainly hope not... 😟


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 14, 2022)

Bike was on FB market last summer...for best offer... seller was unrealistic on value 
and also had no idea what it was...
Looks like the ebay guy scored it to flip... erroneously listing as pacemaker
Good Parts!


----------

